# Anyone watch H-ll's Kitchen?



## von milash (Jul 1, 2009)

Why does it seem to me, and I fully understand that I know jack shoot compared to a chef, that some of the people on that show aren't fit to cook hotdogs and hamburgers at a kids birthday party? Honestly, some of them seem like they don't even know the bare mimum basics that I learned out of my $25 betty crocker cookbook. 

Am I wrong about them? Am I missing something, or are some of them on par with kids at McDonalds?

My second question is, why the heck does everybody on that show (and I've never seen one who hasn't) SMOKE? Do all chefs and cooks smoke?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I think He11's kitchen is a popular joke here :lol:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Because your Betty Crocker cookbook is an awesome cookbook? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## von milash (Jul 1, 2009)

that's the joke. i guess you didn't get it. that's ok. you're retired. the brain's godda go sometime.... :crazy:

:chef:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

And I hope that's a joke as well . . . you know that Kuan is one of the most respected chefs on the site, right?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Of course it's a joke! I'm amazed too at the lack of skill, although I was a bit sympathetic to Tek during the last episode where both sides got slammed on the grill.

As far as respected chefs? Well.. uhm. That's a stretch too!


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Speaking from my kitchen experience....the vast majority of the cooks I have worked with do smoke. I don't and never have...

As to the show....yeah...they have a few dunderheads on there....probably thrown in by the producers for entertainment..or in our case ANNOYMENT--factor. I was so glad to see that Lovely go. And I was really wondering about Tennille the "executive chef" when she kept trying to cook scallops in a pan half full of oil. 

I do like Kevin....and Dave. I am hoping one of them will win.


----------



## von milash (Jul 1, 2009)

And kuan, I must say, a lot of good info for the regular guy in a crappy little book like a betty crocker. Everything else is on wikipedia.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Nothing those chefs cook looks good. That show is a joke. I do love Chef Ramsey though. I met him at a book signing....Beautiful, nice man. His show on the BBC is good, him revamping restaurants on the verge of shutting down.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I think they toss in a few donkey's for entertainment value - they are the ones you wanna see fail....and fail badly.

I think people either love or hate Ramsay (or don't give a hoot!). I think he expects hard work and excellence and for people to push their limits to fulfill their potential. Kudos to him for caring.

He has rather forceful ways about him, but then, it happens elsewhere too in other people's kitchens, just not in front of the cameras. I'm pretty sure a portion of his ways are exaggerated for the program's ratings sake.


----------



## von milash (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sure you're spot on, DC. I used to hate the guy, but then I actually WATCHED an episode... some of those people are useless. Now I really like him. but as you said, some of it is just shtick.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

I told myself I was going to stop watching it but then the stoner won last season, so it remains a guilty pleasure


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>I think they toss in a few donkey's for entertainment value <

A _few _donkeys?

I would say that if you added up all the contestents, from all the seasons, you could count the folks with any real cooking chops on one hand. And maybe have fingers left over.

As to becoming the executive chef in a major restuarant---I've yet to see any contestant, ever, who had any qualifications for that.

Like any reality show, the thing is scripted for entertainment value only. Including---I'm guessing from this week's promo---that Robert is going to almost die again, for the second season in a row.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Like any reality show, the thing is scripted for entertainment value only. Including---I'm guessing from this week's promo---that Robert is going to almost die again, for the second season in a row.[/QUOTE]

I seriously hope this becomes a reoccurring gag for every new season, sort of a "Oh my God, they killed Kenney!" type of thing. 
--Al


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Von,

I am no Betty Crocker or Martha Stewart but you are 100 % right. They look like they would have a hard time frying an egg.
And the smoking ???? Who hires on these actors, because they are not, and I repeat, they are not Chefs.
I would jump in that kitchen and take on those nutbreads at one time because they all look like they need the help.


----------



## von milash (Jul 1, 2009)

well, they sure don't seem to be able to multitask. But I was actually quite impressed with the one episode from (I think) season 5 where they all prepared a dish from leftovers. some of the dishes that they prepared looked very professional. But ****, they sure f-up a lot! Even I would know when a piece of chicken is undercooked!!! And the way that Van kid, who seems decent, left the plastic on the fish... TWICE.... STOO-PID. 

So with all that said, I'm kind of rethinking my thoughts on (some of) them... some of them can probably come up with some beautiful dishes, but most of them don't seem to be very hands on under pressure. I'd bet a kid from Denny's would do just as well in hells' kitchen once he learned the dishes, but he couldn't come up with anything more elaborate for a menu than chicken fried steak.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Robert is gone . The guy should realize he is not meant for this business. Even when he is not sick he is a downer and can't get out 3 dinners in a row. Only one on show I would hire would be Kevin. Most of them talk a good game. I give Ramsay credit for even being in kitchen with them.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree, Ramsay deserves a medal for putting up with all that cacaaaaaa.
Finally Robert is gone....Kevin should win this unless they realize that he is in fact a threat because he can cook and they decide to turn on him and boot him off. Sore losers.
Did anyone watch The next Food Network Star ? The winning dish was an easy 4 step chicken....Bobby Flay loved her potatoe dish which I will be making here on in as a signature dish myself but with a different twist. Imagine, scalloped potatoes in muffin tins with cream and whatever cheese and spice you prefer...I thought the presentation was out of this world. 
****'s Kitchen.....who gets the boot next week ?


----------



## von milash (Jul 1, 2009)

Ramsay would never let the best get booted off due to a conspiracy. I appreciate the fact that if someone is up there, he'll send them back in line if he thinks someone else should go. So really, the whole nominating two people thing is meaningless and merely for entertainment's sake. In the end he does what he wants regardless of who crapped the bed that week and got nominated.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ramsay overrides any nominations for the boot....why do they have that in the first place, then you have to stand there and explain why you are the best man for the job and just basically beg in front of everyone worldwide....pathetic. Beg to work near Ramsay...ya I would.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet if they had to recast they wouldn't even have Kevin on the show, no drama potential there.

The only time he got yelled at was because he didn't stop working to see undercooked food someone else made. 

I'd love to be in the real casting meeting for the show. I'm sure they toss out several very qualified good applications and try to find people who will be the least likely to perform well under pressure.


----------



## natividad (Aug 4, 2009)

it's plain to see that they cast for drama and not skill or leadership abilities. can you honestly see any of those guys running a multi million dollar restaurant?? even the one's who are actual "executive chefs" are complete idiots, lol. that being said, i still watch the show for the pure spectacle. fablous entertainment, as long as you don't take it too seriously.


----------



## von milash (Jul 1, 2009)

true, but when it's all said and done, one of those dummies has to get a pretty important job. So they can't all be cast with comic relief in mind. right?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, but the other night was almost torture to watch. The previews for next week are even worse.

Did anyone watch "Chopped" ?

I will continue to watch it but I find the whole yelling, screaming, F this and F that just a bit over the top. It is all about shock value. Lets face it , it is way over the top.
I want to somehow appear on the show from out of no where and sit Ramsey down and give him two Ativan and then in half an hour ask him to repeat himself, just to see this man talk with a touch of class, a bit of dignity.


----------



## natividad (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not convinced that there really is a job for them. maybe in the fine print it says the job or cash equivalent, lol. as a cook, can you have any respect for these guys after they get done making asses of themselves on tv. would you really trust any of those guys with your multi million dollar investment.:crazy::crazy:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I could not trust any of them. It is like you said, just for the entertainment. 
One cannot make mashed potatoes, another cannot cook a piece of fish or chicken, and they are suppose to be in charge of a kitchen with a maybe a hundred members of staff serving a vast crowd ?


----------



## natividad (Aug 4, 2009)

haha, i was right, i knew there was no way anyone would actually trust those guys. here's a link to past winners****'s Kitchen 3 winner will be a "head chef," but the show has never given its announced prize + reality blurred. no one actually got what was promised, they just were not capable. i'm sure they got some sort of cash settlement.


----------



## von milash (Jul 1, 2009)

I always got the sense that even the sous chefs on iron chef America would destroy any one of those retards.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

whoa, I've had the pleasure of working with Andy Husbands.....he's chef/owner of 4 restaurants in Boston. Heaven knows why he decided to be on ****'s Kitchen. Andy cooks amazing food, his cookbook is one I actually use for a few recipes.

Worked both with Christina Mac and Andy.....****'s kitchen is not an easy gig.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I enjoy reading Andy's blog: The Fearless Chef
It gives me a little inside scoop on what's going on there.
He usually updates by Friday after each episode.


----------



## natividad (Aug 4, 2009)

with all do respect to andy, i think he made a horrible mistake because he's coming off as an amateur. i feel bad for him.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I can only presume sleep deprivation plays a lot into the deterioration of performance, that and there are a few stooges in the mix who are really sort of incompetent.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know if I would let any of them run my kitchen, but it makes for entertainment.


----------



## billrchef (Oct 11, 2009)

My wife couldn`t stand chef Ramsey, until she actually watched an episode with me, then she saw what you saw.....Then she thought that i should apply for the show. 
This is what most people don`t realise. You have to agree to leave your job for the show for 8-16 weeks(who could go that long without a pay check?) Next, in the best case situation, " you win"..... your prize is a JOB!!! even if the pay is high, you`ll be spending a huge amount of time at this JOB, and being with your family even less ( forget about time for friends or any kind of life). 
These people that actually get on this show can only be looking for their 15 min. of FAME and hopeing that it will make up for their lack of talent ( their intelegence is already in question because they`ve signed on to the show).
Personally I think Ramsey`s other show "kitchen nightmares" is a whole lot better....real world resturaunts with real people in a real enviroment. It also covers everything from costs/expense to sanitation, to the value of quality food that will generate business and sustain profitabilty.


----------

